# DVD drive keeps ejecting



## pos69sum (Jun 26, 2008)

I've noticed some weird behavior with the Superdrive on my MacBook Pro recently.  

My system is 

MacBook Pro 2.2GHZ Intel Core2 Duo, 4GB RAM, 200 GB HDD 

it's about six months old but gets a *lot* of use.  

I notice that the superdrive will sometimes randomly eject a DVD drive after it has been inserted.  Last week it took me up to 10 minutes to insert a DVD - I had to keep trying to reinsert it, then I finally rebooted a couple of times and it eventually worked.  Sometimes when I bring my laptop back from sleep it ejects the DVD for no reason.  I also notice that sometimes when playing a DVD, it will freeze up in full screen mode.  I have to hit the power button and reboot as the laptop is completely frozen at this point - this has happened a couple of times in the past few weeks, I think it's related to the random ejects.

I did some googling - some people suggest a DVD cleaner?  has anyone tried this or had the same problem?  Thanks.


----------



## vieuxnez (Dec 18, 2010)

I have no answers, I just thought I'd pipe in that my superdrive has this problem, though it seems to read commercially distributed dvds fine, and eject all the DVD media it used to read just fine.


----------



## darrylsaladinod (Dec 28, 2010)

Even with no CD/DVD in the drive, as soon as the computer boots up it ejects. And then when I push it back in, it stays for just a couple seconds and then out it comes again! 

______________


----------



## ylon (Jan 22, 2011)

Very interesting, having the same problem on a Mac Pro and both a Pioneer drive that came with it AND a new SATA Blu-Ray drive I popped in it.  Kinda driving me nuts with spontaneous ejects.  Has been happening for a few months now and with even newer OS releases that I'm testing.


----------



## ylon (Mar 22, 2011)

Still no updates on this?  Happening with final release of 10.6.7.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 24, 2011)

If a superdrive is ejecting all disk then you have HARDWARE issues! Try a CD/DVD cleaning disk in it to see if that helps. If it doesn't then consider replace the optical drive. Sorry to be the deliverer of bad news.


----------

